

Ask HN: Where/How do I find a good salesperson? - ashraful

I am a freelance web designer based in Dhaka, Bangladesh.<p>Since I am in Bangladesh and most clients are in the US, I find it difficult to find and negotiate new clients. Email is not really as good as face-to-face interaction.<p>To help me out in this regard, I am looking for a salesperson who lives in the US and would be willing to work for commission.<p>I was wondering if HN could help guide me on where/how to look for a good salesperson.
======
selectnull
Although we are not in the same situation, I can help you with some tips. I
work for a web development company in Croatia and recently we started to
search for a _great_ salesperson.

We wrote a post on our blog <http://www.logit.hr/blog/logithr-hiring-it-sales-
specialist/> describing what we do and what we don't want in a salesperson.
(the site is in Croatian, but that post is in English). We ran a marketing
campaign advertising that post on several ad networks, including Google
Display Network (AdSense). It's intentionally provocative, but it did produce
the results we expected, namely, a few good men worth interviewing. We treat
hiring the same way we treat any other marketing ad. We want to attract great
people, therefore we make an effort to make it look really good. Of course,
that is only a first step in hiring process: the next step is an interview
part, which is another topic altogether.

The main point is this: first you need to find _quality_ people to talk to and
you need to sell them your idea. Advertising a job post might be one good way
to do that.

